# 10-13-16 Fort Morgan



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I'm here, but nothing so far but small whiting and catfish.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I see some nice Black-n-Gold ol'school Penn Spinfishers, I knew there was a reason I thought you had to be cool.
G'luck, nail some more Pomps.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

You will have your AL limit latest by 10am as always


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't know, it's not looking to promising right now.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Just caught the first one of the morning. 15 1/2"

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

# 2.- 13 1/4"

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Told you


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Rock on with yo' bad self.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Finally ! #3. 15" It took me till 10:20 to get it done today.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Got the last one while I was packing up. I forgot to take a picture at the beach, so I got someone to take a picture for me back at the campground. So now ya'll got to look at my ugly mug. Lol









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job Russ!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Good job Russ!


I've been meaning to stop in at the store and pick up a few things and visit, just been to busy. See you one day this upcoming week.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Wow you got a turkey, three day in a row!!! Great job there GROUPERKING...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

fishin for pompanos said:


> Wow you got a turkey, three day in a row!!! Great job there GROUPERKING...


Thanks man, it's about time for you to post up a pomp report. Have you been killing them silently and keeping secrets ? Lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very Nice Russ.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

What's bad is fishing next to him using same bait,(btw, thanks Russ for the tip) within 50 yds and if lucky I get one.
Fished near his spot today since he wasn't there, got one 15 1/2"(sand flea flavor). One seems to be my limit.
Maybe tomorrow, see you in the AM if your able after your trip today.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> What's bad is fishing next to him using same bait(btw, thanks Russ for the tip) within 50 yds and if lucky I get one.


'

Did you see any empty Clorox bottles in his cart?:whistling:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Pomphunter said:


> What's bad is fishing next to him using same bait,(btw, thanks Russ for the tip) within 50 yds and if lucky I get one.
> Fished near his spot today since he wasn't there, got one 15 1/2"(sand flea flavor). One seems to be my limit.
> Maybe tomorrow, see you in the AM if your able after your trip today.


I hate that they didn't bite for you Johnny. I was hoping that you tore'em up today. Gulf fishing wore me out today. I've still got to clean fish in the morning, so I won't make it back out there till late tomorrow afternoon. Good luck in the morning.


----------

